# Professional Sports People Alphabetically



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Andy Murray


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Cristiano ronaldo


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

David Beckham. 

(Retired counts)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ooh I like this thread. 

Emerson Etem


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

fernando torres


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

George Best


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Harry Redknapp


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibrahim Afellay


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Johan Garpenlov lol why not from Stockholm Sweden


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Kimi Räikkönen


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Michael Owen


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Nico Rosberg


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Oliver Bierhoff


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Peter Crouch


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Quincy Promes


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Roger Federer


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Steve Davis


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Tyson Fury


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Usman Salahuddin


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Victor Moses


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Willy Caballero


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Xabi Alonso


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Younes Kaboul


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zola Budd


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Anthony Davis


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Benjamin Mendy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Chris Black


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Daniel Ayala


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Emlyn Hughes


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Fran Kirby.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Gabriel Jesus


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Henrik Lundqvist


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ian Rush


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Jadeveon Clowney


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Kevin De Bruyne


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Laurent Koscielny


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Marco Silva


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Nathaniel Chalobah


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Ousmane Dembélé


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pele


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Quinton Boatswain


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ryan Giggs


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Santi Cazorla


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tim Henman


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Ulises de la Cruz. 

I swear I always get the difficult ones.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Virgil van Dijk


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Willian (Brazilian soccer player)


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Xavi Hernández


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Paul Karyia


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, it's got a Y in it. 😅

Zinedine Zidane


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Anna Kournikova


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Bojan Bogdanovic. The one and only.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Chris Smalling


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Diego Armando Maradona


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Emir Spahic


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Fernando Torres


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Graeme Souness


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Henrikh Mkhitaryan


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ian Wright


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Josh Murphy


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Kylian Mbappé


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Leonardo


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Mohamed Salah


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

John Tavares


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Keith Hill


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nigel Mansell


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Olivier Giroud


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Peter Shilton


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Quinton McCracken - easy one.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Roberto Firmino


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Socrates


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Tostão


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

O,Q and U!!


Urban Shocker, of course


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Viktor Fischer


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Wayne Bridge


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Xavier McDaniel


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Viktor Fasth


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Yordy Reyna


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Antonio Tarver


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Bernardo Silva


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Christopher Dean


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Dean Windass


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Eden Hazard


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Frank Bruno


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Gareth Barry


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Isco


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Wot no H?


Henri Leconte



Jack Johnson


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Kylian Mbappe


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Larry Hughes


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Miguel Cummins


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nigel Benn


(He waved at me in a traffic jam in London once)


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Oscar


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Pine Sol


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Quinton Fortune


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Ryan Sessegnon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Stan Collymore


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tom Daley


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Ulf Samuelsson


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

Venus Williams?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Warren Barton


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Xavier Nady


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Yaya Touré


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Zico


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Alan Shearer


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Bobby Moore


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Connor McGregor


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Dillian Whyte


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Eric Cantona


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Frank Lampard


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Gerard Blaize


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Harry Kane


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Imran Khan


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

John Barnes


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Keylor Navas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lionel Messi


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Marcus Rashford


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Neil Lennon


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Oliver Kahn


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Petr Cech


----------

